
Ask HN: Minimal text editor for Windows 10 - eggy
I have tried various distraction-free editors, but I can&#x27;t seem to find a basic text editor that has a few, powerful commands and simple design to write the contents, rather than the final form, of the general documents I need to write. I usually have to get them into MS Word, and when I have tried writing 5 to 10 page job proposals with simple formatting and copy&#x2F;pasting into MS Word, I spend more time cleaning it up than the time it saves. I&#x27;ve used emacs, vim, neovim, nano, left (100 rabbits), sublime, notepad ++, notepad, wordpad, Ulysses, etc. Any suggestions or ones I may have missed trying? Thanks!
======
eggy
I am actually going to choose writemonkey 2.7. Keyboard shortcuts and very
bare but capable interface. Version 3 is much more complicated and is like VS
Code with a minimal plugin on top.

------
karmakaze
Are you internet-connected? I would normally use Google docs for this sort of
thing. I think there's also an offline extension for Chrome.

------
genjipress
FocusWriter?

